
Jisei: The Japanese Death Poem (2013) - benbreen
https://www.japanpowered.com/japan-culture/jisei-the-japanse-death-poem
======
blotter_paper
> No More Games. No More Bombs. No More Walking. No More Fun. No More
> Swimming. 67. That is 17 years past 50. 17 more than I needed or wanted.
> Boring. I am always bitchy. No Fun – for anybody. 67. You are getting
> Greedy. Act your old age. Relax – This won’t hurt.

\--Dr. Hunter S. Thompson

------
drallison
There is much that appeals in this last creative act.

------
mirimir
"Hurry up, please. It's time."

William S. Burroughs, _Western Lands_ , 1987

He lived another decade, however.

------
hestipod
I've written several of these of late. They just come out angry. Maybe at the
last minute there will be some beauty. But considering who is around me to
read them it's almost a waste of said beauty. The anger is more apt.

~~~
ggm
You need to deal with this because life is too short to waste it in anger.
"Enjoy yourself it's later than you think"

~~~
HarryHirsch
Counterpoint to the mandatory optimism:
[https://harpers.org/blog/2008/01/brecht-to-those-who-
follow-...](https://harpers.org/blog/2008/01/brecht-to-those-who-follow-in-
our-wake/)

~~~
ggm
Brecht was however, fundamentally an optimist. Consider "in praise of
communism".

You could have pointed to woodcuts by Masreel if you really wanted to lower
the mood. More depressing art of the working poor I cannot think of, Doré
aside.

~~~
HarryHirsch
W.H. Auden possessed great sanity: "As I went out one evening ..."

------
smitty1e
When morbid thoughts come

The "Country Death Song" by the

Violent Femmes beckons

[https://youtu.be/FWZf_RBcB_Y](https://youtu.be/FWZf_RBcB_Y)

